# NF fictional villains



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Johan Liebert- Monster (INFJ in a Ni-Ti loop)

Ras al Ghul - Batman (INFJ)

Nagato-Naruto (INFP)

J.D. -Heathers (ENFP)

Hans-Frozen (ENFJ, but I could see ESTP too)

Doflamingo-One Piece (ENFJ)

Blackbeard- One Piece (INFJ or ENFJ)


----------



## Akashic (Dec 10, 2015)

Some video game bad guys based on my guesses:

*Kuja (Final Fantasy IX)*: INFJ
*Antasma (Mario & Luigi Dream Team):* ENFJ
*Sebastron (Secret of Evermore):* INFJ
*Master Seymour (Final Fantasy X):* INFJ (ENFJ sometimes though, but INFJ weights more)

And this is not a bad guys but, don´t you think that when Spiderman (INFJ) gets that black thing that turns him into black spiderman, I believe her becomes ENFJ (and way more badass lol)


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

Khan in Star Trek II (80s version) - ENFJ, stated that he believed it was more important to improve people rather than technology, and had his own ideas for a utopian future that involved such people. Was a good leader to his people as well, actually showed a loving attitude and emotional attachment toward some of them in places.

Number 6 in Battlestar Galactica - INFJ, used a lot of emotional manipulation to control Baltar, had an intuitive understanding about how the future should unfold and Baltar's place in it.

Pandora in Sleepy Hollow - INFP, works alone, has a connection to the spiritual darkside and a deep understanding of how to manipulate it.


----------



## 318138 (Oct 1, 2015)

Harry Osborne (Spiderman) - INFP
Doofenshmirtz (Phineas and Ferb) - ENFP
Hans (Frozen) - ENFJ 

Can't think of any INFJ fictional villains at the moment


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Johann Liebert - ENTJ

Donquixote Doflamingo - ENTJ

Blackbeard - INTJ or ENTJ


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

*INFJs*









Light Yagami from_ Death Note._ 









"Father" from _Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood_. 









Rhaegar Targaryen from _A Song of Ice and Fire_ (not _quite_ a villain, but the man did cause an entire civil war just for the sake of fulfilling his Ni. Pretty villainous in practice, even if not in theory)


----------



## umop 3pisdn (Apr 4, 2014)

Emologic said:


> *Johann Liebert - ENTJ*
> 
> Donquixote Doflamingo - ENTJ
> 
> Blackbeard - INTJ or ENTJ


No way. Johan becomes everything to everyone, he has almost supernatural insight into the mental processes of people and their motives, and uses an exceedingly gentle and congenial touch, that isn't superficially charming (but rather has a sort of twisted sincerity to it) to cause their undoing. More than anything, he becomes the embodiment of a moral philosophy that he picks up from his environment (that human life isn't equal). This has Fe-Ti axis written all over it. He does not have Fi at all, his ethical systems are a product of his environment, and he independently takes these moral principles to their farthest possible conclusion via Ti.

He enacts this philosophy (that life is unequal) until he finally decides to erase himself, which is like a twisted form of martyrdom. This is completely antithetical to the ENTJ MO of domination/subjugation. Johann is closer to a servant or tool for what he sees as a universal moral principle, he's Ni-Fe for sure, it's just extremely warped Fe.

If you want a classic ENTJ anime villain, look at Griffith from Berserk. The motivation for domination is fully present there.


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

Wilson Fisk from _Daredevil_ (INFP)


----------



## Enygmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

Jervis Tetch/ Mad Hatter - Batman (INFP)









Prince John - Disney's Robin Hood (INFP)









Zuko - Legend of Aang (INFP)









Elijah Price - Unbreakable (INFJ)









Dukat - Star Trek: Deep Space Nine (ENFJ)









Commodus - Gladiator (ENFJ)









Pitch - Rise of the Guardians (ENFJ)









Eli Sunday - There will be Blood (ENFJ)









King Candy - Wreck-it-Ralph (ENFP)









Kylo Ren - Star Wars 7: The Force Awakens (INFx)


----------



## atarulum (Jun 21, 2015)

Enfj ratigan orichimaru naruto joker from batman rises
Infj darts from yugioh
Infp zatch's brother
Enfp sasuske from naruto


----------



## Blue Sphere (Oct 14, 2015)

For the guy who put Light Yagami here in this list of villains, for the record, he is actually the "protagonist" of Death Note. The real "villain" of that show is actually L, who for all intends and purposes, is an INFP.

I can see the Spiral King (Lordgenome) from TTGL being a highly corrupted INFP as well.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Blue Sphere said:


> For the guy who put Light Yagami here in this list of villains, for the record, he is actually the "protagonist" of Death Note. The real "villain" of that show is actually L, who for all intends and purposes, is an INFP.
> 
> I can see the Spiral King (Lordgenome) from TTGL being a highly corrupted INFP as well.


He's a villain protagonist. They exist.


----------



## TimeWaster (Apr 26, 2015)

Dr. Hannibal Lecter: Counselor-Idealist (INFJ) 

Emperor/Senator Palpatine- Star Wars: Teacher-Idealist (ENFJ)

Francisco Scaramanga- The Man With The Golden Gun: Teacher-Idealist (ENFJ)


----------



## anaraqueen (May 14, 2015)

i'm really sad because i've never seen an enfp villain and i always wanted to see how would they be tbh

btw could hans from frozen be enfj? most people type him as entj but i always see him as enfj idk why


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

zosio913 said:


> *INFJs*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yagami Light is an ENTJ.

1: He's an extrovert. How do I know this? His social skills are amazing, and he always knows what to say in which situation, and he is aquaintances with complete strangers for the sake of reacing his goals, also it would mean he has better Se. Yagami Light's Se is very good, actually. He was the Junior Highschool Tennis Champion for 2 years, and he has good hygiene and dresses pretty well.

Now, we have ENxJ. Now I'll show you why Yagami Light is a thinker.
Because he's a J, his judgement would have to be extroverted. It is quite apparent that Yagami Light has dominant Te.
Light is a master when it comes to adapting to structure, no matter if it's school, social structure or abstract laws of a concept. His whole goal of becoming God is not just a display of dominance (an ENTJ thing to do), but also to structurize and organize everything according to his ideal. Light is basically the physical manifestation of the Illuminati. He wants to achieve a New World Order.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

I think I thought of another one:

Obito (Naruto): ENFP



anaraqueen said:


> i'm really sad because i've never seen an enfp villain and i always wanted to see how would they be tbh
> 
> btw could hans from frozen be enfj? most people type him as entj but i always see him as enfj idk why



Yes, his manipulative tactics seem Fe.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Anakin Skywalker-INFP as well? just like his son.

WHO WAS BOUND FOR GREAT....OVERATEDNESS


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Emologic said:


> Johann Liebert - ENTJ
> 
> Donquixote Doflamingo - ENTJ
> 
> Blackbeard - INTJ or ENTJ


Why do you think they're Te users?


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Mair said:


> Why do you think they're Te users?


Structure, organization, implimentation, ambition, arrogance.

Why do you think they're not Te users?
They're definitely not Fe users.


----------



## HeyThereRock (Nov 25, 2015)

What about Lyssandre from Pokemon X/Y? He's an ENFP(Or ENFJ)(Also I'm not too sure if extraverted or introverted) forcing himself to be an ENTJ and provoking a chaos just to protect the world and do it a better place again, I think.


----------



## sleepingdragon83 (Mar 1, 2011)

(accidental double post)


----------



## sleepingdragon83 (Mar 1, 2011)

Villains I am sure about:

Loki: INFJ. No doubt in my mind.
Hans: I DEFINITELY can see as ENFJ. 
Prince John from the animated Robin Hood: An incredibly whiny INFP XD
Regina from Once Upon a Time: ENFJ. I've seen people type her as "T" but there's just no way she could have Te. She's Fe to the core!

Villains I can't quite figure out: 

Rumpelstiltskin from Once Upon A Time: INFJ (One could argue "T" for him as well. Hell, I've heard arguments for INFP for him. :shocked

I've also heard convincing arguments that Eric Cartman could be a very, _very_ unhealthy ENFJ. 

Seems to me Fe/Ni can be quite the secret weapon. o.o


----------



## astrolamb (Dec 14, 2015)

HIM from the Powerpuff Girls maybe? Not sure which type specifically though, he just strikes me as NF


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Yohan Liebert from _Monster_ and Hans from _Frozen_ are the first that come to mind. Both are NFJs who use similar tactics of deceiving people and finding out what they want the most to use them to their advantage. Yohan is probably INFJ and Hans must be ENFJ.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Enygmatic said:


> Kylo Ren - Star Wars 7: The Force Awakens (INFx)


Not only does he have the same name and appearance as the average of the characters I made up when I was in 4th grade, but he's an INFx!? Congratulations. You have me sold on the new Star Wars movie. I guess there really is a new Star Wars character for everybody. The feminists have Rey. I have this guy.


----------



## astrolamb (Dec 14, 2015)

Don't female ENFJs often fall into the "mean girl" trope?


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

*Darth Vader (ENFP)










Harley Quinn (ENFP)










Hades (ENFJ)










Dracula –from Dracula 2000– (ENFJ)










Davy Jones (INFP)










Hannibal (INFJ)










*


----------



## sleepingdragon83 (Mar 1, 2011)

I see Vader as ISTJ. Maybe Prequel Anikan was ENFP (Though imo he has Se rather than Ne) ..but certainly not the original trilogy. 

I find it interesting that people type Davy Jones as INFP. I never really thought about his character in that way.


----------



## CatsBecauseYeah (Jan 23, 2016)

N from Pokemon Black & White is DEFINITELY an INFP


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Mystique (from X-Men First Class) seems/acts/sounds somewhat ENFP-ish.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

The one Final Fantasy game I ever played (and would always play throughout my middle school years) was Tactics Advance. I seem to remember the main antagonist, Mewt, being INFP-ish. Same with Mithos from Tales Of Symphonia. They were both INFP 4w3s who made my childhood awesome even though I wasn't exactly siding with them at the time. Or maybe I was subconsciously. I did realize that defeating each of them would mean ending the beautiful world of his creation. And now, I'm crying.


----------



## Ivaalo (Sep 19, 2015)

Icy Heart said:


> *Darth Vader (ENFP)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, Anakin's personality is pretty fucked up! In the first episode, he uses a Fi-Te combo (I doubt between ENFP and ESFP). Then, in Episode 2 and 3, he is ESTP loop (Se-Fe combo), because he refuses to accept that the Sith are evil and want to save his wife by trusting very easily Palpatine (thank you Ni-inf)! Then, in the Clone Wars episodes, he uses his Fi-Te combo again (ENFP, with an Si-inf, trying to free himself from his childhood as a slave). And finally, Darth Vader is easily "typable" as an ISTJ.
George Lucas, you had one job!


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

damn, Anakins really, really inconsistent, though I can see why people would type him as ENFP since it's got the same functions as ISTJ. Though it's entirely possible Anakin is ESFP whos using their shadow functions Si and Ne


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

I think Anakin is a Fi-heavy ISTJ. Or something.


----------



## Grad0507 (Dec 12, 2013)

Skitter or Tattletale from the Worm comic serial might be NF villains


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

Koishi Komeiji (NFP)
Satori Komeiji (INFJ)
Fujiwara no Mokou (INFJ)
Flandre Scarlet (ENFP)
Cirno (ENFP)

(Some of these others wouldn't consider villains, like Mokou and Flandre (Though she is often portrayed as memetic psychopath), but they appear to have an article on Villains wiki, that haven't been deleted, so I guess? Maybe anti villain for some of them.)


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

One interesting trope I've noticed is that sometimes in fiction lol when an NF character 'gets out of line' there is this INFJ character eventually shows up and tries to stop them to give them a beating that either succeeds/fails or succeeds for the time being. What are your thoughts on this and why-so?


----------



## Avery Brand (Oct 1, 2016)

John Kramer/Jigsaw strikes me as a probable INFJ. I see a lot of myself in him. He's meticulous with an eye to the future, has a strong moral code, genuinely believes what he's doing is right, metaphorical in much of what he says,can read people quite well and manipulate if he has to.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Avery Brand said:


> John Kramer/Jigsaw strikes me as a probable INFJ. I see a lot of myself in him. He's meticulous with an eye to the future, has a strong moral code, genuinely believes what he's doing is right, metaphorical in much of what he says,can read people quite well and manipulate if he has to.


 INF *J*? When has the guy ever used the same death-trap twice :laughing:


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

@Icy Heart 



sleepingdragon83 said:


> I see Vader as ISTJ. Maybe Prequel Anikan was ENFP (Though imo he has Se rather than Ne) ..but certainly not the original trilogy.
> 
> I find it interesting that people type Davy Jones as INFP. I never really thought about his character in that way.


What is your opinion on how the outcome would have been if Harry Potter being typed by people as IxFP had stayed with the Dursleys hmm? He occasionally did kind of lash out in anger even against those people who were not including close friends sometimes. Think what would have happened sounds?

lol the same blog that typed Davy Jones as INFP operating off his determination, now also now unusually types Chara as(Going off the theory about them starting out as a morally grey character that hated humanity, as the narrator and backstory as the 'first fallen human' becoming good/evil or staying neutral depending on your chosen route):

http://funkymbtifiction.tumblr.com/post/137818345019/undertale-chara-infp

http://funkymbtifiction.tumblr.com/post/85021623667/pirates-of-the-caribbean-davy-jones-infp

Well lets hope we don't all hit that iceberg in life of becoming like those characters did. :shocked:

So Icy, can you elaborate on how the hell some of us become like that and got tips for avoiding that iceberg?


----------

